# Ohio River Catfish Bachelor party. PICKS



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Last night I went on my bachelor party. We went down to see Dale Broughton who runs one of the best catfishing services in Ohio. From the moment are lines hit the water we were catching big fish. I caught all my PB last night in all 3 species. If you ever looking for big fish you should definitely give Dale a call. I know this sounds like plug for this man and don't get me wrong it is but me and all my guys had an absolute blast we ended up with almost 20 fish last night and missed who knows how many. Here are some pictures of the good ones from last night






























































His website is www.fishohioriver.com


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I've fished with Dale several times. He always works hard to put us on fish and we usually end up staying out way longer than our trip was scheduled for.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Dale does work hard to get anyone some catfish action. I am delighted to see that there still some nice size catfish left in the river near Cincinnati. With the commerical fishermen harvesting all the big catfish over the past years they cleaned out far too many of the BIG fish.
I would say you folks had better than average night of catfish ACTION great photos thanks for sharing Norb


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

You should plug him. Good guides are worth their price.


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

is that Zach Allen holding a flathead catfish? nice one buddy!


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice pics of a good trip. I'd almost consider getting married if I knew my bachelor party would catch fish like that!


----------



## FishHead78 (Dec 4, 2012)

That's my kind of bachelor party! Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys we had a blast and Dale definitely deserves all the credit. I do have on question tho. Why are they fishing for these big cats, what are they used for and aren't they to big to eat ?


----------



## FishHead78 (Dec 4, 2012)

jhouser said:


> Why are they fishing for these big cats, what are they used for and aren't they to big to eat ?


J, not sure if they eat them to or not, but I know for sure one of the things people are upset about is catching them to stock pay lakes. In-Fisherman published an article by Dr. Rob Neumann on Dec. 12, 2012 featuring this, and it also highlights our area... In-Fisherman 'Catfishing In Pay Lakes' .


----------

